# Attachment methods for gear



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

The geologist's "Jacob's staff" stick that I'm working on made me think of this question. I plan to attach two or three leather cases to this stick, each with a belt loop. My Abney level and my Brunton compass will be attached. On many field trips, I may also attach the sheath for my KA-BAR. I don't like carrying all these things on my belt or in a backpack.

A belt loop makes this task easy, but there are lots of ways to do this. I could use paracord to secure those leather cases, or I could use webbing, a military web belt, or a leather strap, with a buckle or cinch devise that allows me to draw the webbing or strap up tight and then lock down.

I haven't been looking in stores yet, but undoubtedly someone has done this.

Ideas?


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CAS said:


> The geologist's "Jacob's staff" stick that I'm working on made me think of this question. I plan to attach two or three leather cases to this stick, each with a belt loop. My Abney level and my Brunton compass will be attached. On many field trips, I may also attach the sheath for my KA-BAR. I don't like carrying all these things on my belt or in a backpack.
> 
> A belt loop makes this task easy, but there are lots of ways to do this. I could use paracord to secure those leather cases, or I could use webbing, a military web belt, or a leather strap, with a buckle or cinch devise that allows me to draw the webbing or strap up tight and then lock down.
> 
> ...


CAS -- not sure exactly what your doing, but I attached a sheathed knife to a hiking stick with a locking strap like the police use instead of handcuffs.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

I am picturing the "Wild Geologist Shaman of Oklahoma" with the many totems of his religon dangling from his staff  
Seriously though, I'd go with a straight set of belt pouches pulled tight with velcro straps and lash the knife top through its loop and secure it straight to the cane. Anything to keep things from flopping around and bouncing everywhere like some mad geologist jesters hat.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

JJireh said:


> I am picturing the "Wild Geologist Shaman of Oklahoma" with the many totems of his religon dangling from his staff
> Seriously though, I'd go with a straight set of belt pouches pulled tight with velcro straps and lash the knife top through its loop and secure it straight to the cane. Anything to keep things from flopping around and bouncing everywhere like some mad geologist jesters hat.


And so, you reminded me of one of my favorite quotations by Sir Walter Scott from St. Ronan's Well, 1824:

And some rin up hill and down dale,

knapping the chucky stanes to pieces wi' hammers,

like sae many road makers run daft.

They say it is to see how the world was made.


----------

